# Dimple key duplicate



## 3.0cs wannaown (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi all.
I recently bought a 1971 E9 from Oldenzaal Classics and had it shipped to the US. Anyone know of them?

they provided only 1 key (dimple key) and I’m having no luck finding a source for a copy including local BMW dealer - called BMWNA who weren’t any help.

I’m in south Florida.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## daliguy (11 mo ago)

Are you for blanks ? I have purchased several blanks for my E9 on eBay, if that can be of help.
Good luck,
Jack


----------

